# -Burr Oak Report-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Burr Oak Lake Report:
Date fished Thursday 03/27/2014

*Conditions:*
1-Water was 42 & 43-degrees
2-Looked to be normal pool
3-Typically muddy on the in-feed areas and stained out in the main lake
4-There is a tournament this Sunday
4-It was cloudy and cold when I fished it. The sun would have helped me a lot, but it was only out for about 20-minutes. Although the forecast was calling for 57-degree temperatures. I had several layers of clothing on, along with long-johns, and a rain suit. But I never got warm. It sleeted for about an hour. And rained a few times.

*Fishing:*
1-I threw an Excalibur trap, a balsa #2 Rapala Shad Rap, and a spinnerbait and couldn't get bit. And I did these techniques in a variety of areas.
2-Lost a good one and caught my bigger one in shallow muddy water on a Venom Lures bass jig tipped with a #11 Uncle Josh Pork Frog.
3-Caught the smaller (barely 15-incher) one in about 8-FOW in slightly stained water on a Lucky Craft Pointer suspending jerk-bait.

Note - Although I recommend wearing a life jacket until the water gets up to 60-degrees. I am not wearing one in the picture. After three Central Ohio water related deaths in recent weeks. I will be wearing mine until I see near 60-degree water temps. Be safe!!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

As always thank you for your awsome reports!!! How was you fishing the pork frog? Targeting cover,dragging,swimming?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> As always thank you for your awsome reports!!! How was you fishing the pork frog? Targeting cover,dragging,swimming?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey ostbucks98, thanks for the compliment. 

I was pitchin' a 1/4oz. Venom Lures bass jig tipped with a #11 Uncle Josh Pork Frog. 
I wasn't swimming it. I was just slow-draggin' & slow-hoppin' it back to me in the usual shallow cover.

The Crayfish/Crawdads will be getting much more active with a few more degrees water temperature. And for what it's worth. The males will be looking for females once the water temps get in the upper 40s. 
So for a sluggish tired big ole' female giant largemouth. A crawdad is easy pickin's.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> Note - Although I recommend wearing a life jacket until the water gets up to 60-degrees. I am not wearing one in the picture. After three Central Ohio water related deaths in recent weeks. I will be wearing mine until I see near 60-degree water temps. Be safe!!!


I think this is something a lot of us fisherman need to think about. I bought an inflatable jacket this winter at cabelas for around $100. This is my first inflatable and I love it. It weighs nothing and you don't even know you are wearing it. I fish by myself a lot out of a smaller aluminum boat. I fish a lot in cold water (spring & fall) and at night all summer long. I am going to wear it till the water gets in the 60's and all the time at night. I also always have a change of clothing in the boat. Can never be to prepared! Something else to think about is if you fell out of your boat, can you get back in? It is harder than it looks. Stay safe!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Even with lifevest at these water temps you only have minutes to be pulled out of the water. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

lang99 said:


> I think this is something a lot of us fisherman need to think about. I bought an inflatable jacket this winter at cabelas for around $100. This is my first inflatable and I love it. It weighs nothing and you don't even know you are wearing it. I fish by myself a lot out of a smaller aluminum boat. I fish a lot in cold water (spring & fall) and at night all summer long. I am going to wear it till the water gets in the 60's and all the time at night. I also always have a change of clothing in the boat. Can never be to prepared! Something else to think about is if you fell out of your boat, can you get back in? It is harder than it looks. Stay safe!


 If you fall out of the boat the easiest way to get back in usually is to climb up the outboard. Hopefully you have one on there.


----------

